# וְנִתְפַּשׂ בִּמְצוּדָתִי



## Ali Smith

שלום

וּפָרַשְׂתִּ֤י אֶת־רִשְׁתִּי֙ עָלָ֔יו וְנִתְפַּ֖שׂ בִּמְצוּדָתִ֑י וְהֵבֵאתִ֨י אֹת֤וֹ בָבֶ֙לָה֙ אֶ֣רֶץ כַּשְׂדִּ֔ים וְאוֹתָ֥הּ לֹֽא־יִרְאֶ֖ה וְשָׁ֥ם יָמֽוּת׃ (יחזקאל יב, פסוק יג)

What does וְנִתְפַּשׂ בִּמְצוּדָתִי mean? The rest is clear: And then I will spread my net on him and (then)...and (then) I will bring him to Babel, land of the Kasdis but he will not see her and there he will die.

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## Drink

The translation is pretty straightforward. What are you struggling with? The vocabulary or the grammar?

If it's the vocabulary, use a dictionary.

If it's the grammar, I'll help you out that ונתפש is nif'al third person.


----------



## Ali Smith

וּפָרַשְׂתִּ֤י אֶת־רִשְׁתִּי֙ עָלָ֔יו וְנִתְפַּ֖שׂ בִּמְצוּדָתִ֑י וְהֵבֵאתִ֨י אֹת֤וֹ בָבֶ֙לָה֙ אֶ֣רֶץ כַּשְׂדִּ֔ים וְאוֹתָ֥הּ לֹֽא־יִרְאֶ֖ה וְשָׁ֥ם יָמֽוּת׃ (יחזקאל יב, פסוק יג)

And then I will spread my net on him and (then) he will be seized in my prey/game and (then) I will bring him to Babel, land of the Kasdis but he will not see her and there he will die.

What do you think of that?


----------



## Drink

What dictionary are you using?

Try Morfix:

- מצודה - fortress, stronghold
- נתפש/נתפס - to be caught


----------



## Ali Smith

The only meanings my dictionary, Dictionnaire d'Hébreu et d'Araméen Bibliques, gives are “game, prey” and “net”.


----------



## Drink

That's strange. Maybe stop relying on this dictionary.


----------



## Ali Smith

I just checked it again. There was an entry I skipped, and it says "fortified mountain". However, in the context of this verse don't you think "net" or maybe "game, prey" makes more sense?

וּפָרַשְׂתִּ֤י אֶת־רִשְׁתִּי֙ עָלָ֔יו וְנִתְפַּ֖שׂ בִּמְצוּדָתִ֑י וְהֵבֵאתִ֨י אֹת֤וֹ בָבֶ֙לָה֙ אֶ֣רֶץ כַּשְׂדִּ֔ים וְאוֹתָ֥הּ לֹֽא־יִרְאֶ֖ה וְשָׁ֥ם יָמֽוּת׃ (יחזקאל יב, פסוק יג)

And then I will spread my net on him and (then) he will be seized in my net and (then) I will bring him to Babel, land of the Kasdis, but he will not see her and there he will die.


----------



## Drink

Could be.


----------



## Abaye

In this instance מצודה (of root ציד/צוד) is equivalent to רשת, therefore a tool used to hunt, maybe even a synonym of רשת.

תרגום יונתן for this verse is וְאַפרוֹס יָת מְצָדְתִי עֲלוֹהִי וְיִתאֲחַד בִּסרִיגְתִי, swapping מצודה and רשת (Aramaic סריג), which demonstrates, I believe, this equivalence.

There's also the idiom מְצוֹדָתוֹ פְּרוּשָׂה, literally (I think, not sure) "his net is spread", metaphorically "his influence (or power) reaches (or covers) ...".

Also דָּגִים שֶׁנֶּאֱחָזִים בִּמְצוֹדָה (Ecclesiastes 9:12) and בַּמְּצוֹדוֹת וּבָרְשָׁתוֹת וּבַמִּכְמָרוֹת (in the Mishnah).

I'm not sure about וֹ (waw-holam) vs. וּ (waw-shuruq), usually רשת = מצודה has holam, in Ezekiel 12:13 it has shuruq.


----------



## Drink

Hmm. It's pretty common for long-o to occasionally become long-u in unstressed syllables. Such as מתוֹק > מתוּקה, or נכוֹן > נכוּנותי. So maybe it's just that.


----------

